# Alcohol post embryo transfer? Any advice???



## Kimmilou38 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I had my embryo transfer 5 days ago and have been having symptoms that could indicate both implantation and a period so my head is all over the show! I feel stressed but trying not to be, tired, hormonal and tearful then back to being ok. Me and my bf are goin out for a meal tonight and I dont know whether to have a glass of wine or not - mainly for chill out purposes! I obviously dont want to do anything that may affect the implantation or my chances but cant find any info anywhere. Is it worth having a glass or am I best to just leave and stick to orange juice? 

Thanks
Kim xx


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi kimmilou

I would avoid as if you get a bfn you will alway think was it the glass of wine I had?  Treat yourself to double helpings of dessert instead!

BabyR


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Really wouldn't chance it now you've got this far! I agree go for double pudding!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Same for me - don't do it, if only because you may regret it afterwards. Treat your body as if you are pregnant, double pudding sounds like a great idea.


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

i had a fresh egg transfer and the Dr. said right after behave as if you are pregnant. It was hard for me because I love a nice warm coffee in the morning but I held out. I got a BFP. Not sure if there is a connection but we try to do what we can. Good luck


----------



## Kimmilou38 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just left it in the end, just had a few mocktails instead. Very nice they were as well ha!


----------

